# Meinung zur Samstagabend-Show von Kurt Krömer im RBB



## matrix100 (28 Aug. 2010)

Die neue und erste 90-minütige Samstagabend-Show "Darf ich bitten" von Kurt Krömer wurde am 21. August 2010 zur Hauptsendezeit um 20:15 Uhr im RBB gezeigt.

Da ich bereits sehr oft am späten Abend im Ersten oder im RBB "Die internationale Show" von Kurt Krömer mit Freude gesehen hatte, habe ich mir dann auch seine erste Samstagabend-Show angeschaut und es bitter bereut!

Es war leider eine langweilige Show mit kindischen Spielen und uninteressanten bzw. unsympathischen Gästen, insbesondere Wichtigtuerin Super-Nanny Saalfrank.

Wie ist Eure Meinung zu dieser ersten und hoffentlich letzten Samstagabend-Show von Kurt Krömer?


----------



## Katzun (29 Aug. 2010)

habe ich leider verpasst, ich mag kurt krömer.

aber vielleicht er *noch *nicht das format um eine samstag abend show zu bewerkstelligen


----------

